# Redimensionné partition Bootcamp



## DrunkMonkey (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, ou Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai un iMac fin 2013, macOS Sierra, avec un stockage de 3,12 To Fusion Drive, depuis un peu plus de deux ans je l'ai divisé pour avoir une partition sous windows 10 et me permettre de l'utiliser pour des jeux incompatibles sous OSX. A ce moment j'ai créer une partition de 500 Go qui arrive à presque saturation sous windows et je souhaiterais l'augmenter d'environ 300 Go. 

Or je suis incapable de le faire dans l'état actuel, car je suis un total novice dans cette pratique, et de peur de corrompre les fichiers présents sur la partition Macintosh, je m'en remets à vous, comment faire ?


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Pour redimensionner une partition windows, je ne connais qu'un seul logiciel (que je n'ai jamais utilisé),  Paragon camptune X
Sinon il faut tout effacer et refaire une nouvelle partition et une nouvelle installation.


----------



## DrunkMonkey (4 Octobre 2018)

Merci de ta réponse,
es-tu sûre qu'il n'y est d'autres solutions, la modification n'est que de deux Go, et payé 15€ pour ne l'utiliser qu'une fois c'est pas super :/


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Octobre 2018)

Malheureusement , je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une autre solution.
D'autant que redimensionner cette partition est complexe, et je me suis toujours posé la question de savoir comment ils fonts et si ça fonctionne.  

Edit: peut être que une autre membre du forum à une idée ...


----------



## DrunkMonkey (4 Octobre 2018)

Je comprend, sais tu si quelqu'un d'autre sur le forum est plus éclairés à ce propos, et si il est possible de le contacter ?


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Octobre 2018)

Peut être macomaniac  s'il passe par là , pourra t'en dire plus.


----------



## DrunkMonkey (4 Octobre 2018)

Merci Beaucoup !
J'espère qu'il pourras m'aider !


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2018)

DrunkMonkey a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse,
> es-tu sûre qu'il n'y est d'autres solutions, la modification n'est que de deux Go, et payé 15€ pour ne l'utiliser qu'une fois c'est pas super :/


Il n'y a aucun autre logiciel que celui cité par zeltron54 et impossible de faire une modification via le Terminal. Il faut bien comprendre dans ce cas de figure de 2 OS différents, que macOS a un boot de démarrage et aussi Windows, mais qui sont incompatibles, la moindre modification et hop on détruit un des 2 boots de démarrage. Pour l'avoir utiliser *Paragon Camptune* fait bien le job sans rien détruire des partions de démarrage.


----------



## DrunkMonkey (5 Octobre 2018)

Je comprends, mais est-il possible, en faisant une 3e partition de 400Go, de l'ajouter à la partition windows déjà existante ?


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2018)

DrunkMonkey a dit:


> Je comprends, mais est-il possible, en faisant une 3e partition de 400Go, de l'ajouter à la partition windows déjà existante ?


Je crois que tu ne comprends pas : c'est non. Seul Paragon Camptune sera à même de réduire/agrandir une partition Windows. Si tu utilises Utilitaire de disque de macOS, tu risques de perdre soit macOS, soit Windows. De plus Assistant Boot Camp précise bien qu'aucune modification ne sera possible après la préparation de la partition temporaire.


----------

